# mittailla kalloja iltapuhteekseen



## Gavril

I don't understand the last part of the sentence below -- is it an idiom?


_En usko, että kaikki hommalaiset mittailevat kalloja iltapuhteekseen. 

_ 
"I don't think that everyone in the Homma movement measures skulls in the early evening"(??)

Here's the same sentence with more context:


_  Maahanmuuttokriittiset ovat monissa yhteyksissä mäkättäneet siitä, että  heidän vastustajansa ovat pelkistäneet heidän heterogeenisen  sielunelämänsä yhden ideologian alle ja leimanneet heidät kaikki  rasisteiksi. Saattaa pitää paikkansa. 
_
_  En usko, että kaikki hommalaiset mittailevat kalloja iltapuhteekseen. _


Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I don't understand the last part of the sentence below -- is it an idiom?
> 
> 
> _En usko, että kaikki hommalaiset mittailevat kalloja iltapuhteekseen.
> 
> _
> "I don't think that everyone in the Homma movement measures skulls in the early evening"(??)
> 
> Here's the same sentence with more context:
> 
> 
> _  Maahanmuuttokriittiset ovat monissa yhteyksissä mäkättäneet siitä, että  heidän vastustajansa ovat pelkistäneet heidän heterogeenisen  sielunelämänsä yhden ideologian alle ja leimanneet heidät kaikki  rasisteiksi. Saattaa pitää paikkansa.
> _
> _  En usko, että kaikki hommalaiset mittailevat kalloja iltapuhteekseen. _
> 
> 
> Kiitos


Hi Gavril,

Please forget this text. There's nothing important. 

I think I know the background: a hundred years ago some 'scientists' tried to prove that black people are less intelligent than the white because their skull has a different form.

After all, the whole text is just babbling. 

I have to confess that I don't know anything about 'Homma' or 'hommalaiset'.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Hi Gavril,
> 
> Please forget this text. There's nothing important.
> 
> I think I know the background: a hundred years ago some 'scientists' tried to prove that black people are less intelligent than the white because their skull has a different form.
> 
> After all, the whole text is just babbling.



The writer of the text certainly doesn't endorse this ideology (measuring of skulls etc.) -- he's saying that he doesn't believe everyone in the "Homma" movement endorses this ideology. In other words, even though he doesn't agree with their position, he doesn't place them all under a single stereotype.

Would it be right to translate _iltapuhteekseen_ as "for their evening entertainment"?



> I have to confess that I don't know anything about 'Homma' or 'hommalaiset'.



Googlen perusteella, se näyttää olevan jokin "maahanmuuttokriitinen" ryhmä.


----------



## Gavril

By the way, here's the article I got this from:

http://www.hs.fi/juttusarja/hakkinen/artikkeli/Suvaitsevaisto/1135259453745

It's definitely not written from a racist position. I should have given more context to make this clear.


----------



## etrade

Gavril, kaiketi ymmärrät että iltapuhde on perusmuoto sanasta iltapuhteekseen ja google tuo paljon esimerkkejä...


----------



## sakvaka

En aluksi halunnut vastata, koska en osannut päättää, mikä sana on enemmän synonyyminen _puhteen_ kanssa: _työ, homma_ vai _harrastus, huvi, vapaa-ajanviettotapa_. Tähän kontekstiin sopisi kumpikin tulkinta.


----------



## etrade

sakvaka said:


> En aluksi halunnut vastata, koska en osannut päättää, mikä sana on enemmän synonyyminen _puhteen_ kanssa: _työ, homma_ vai _harrastus, huvi, vapaa-ajanviettotapa_. Tähän kontekstiin sopisi kumpikin tulkinta.



Hyvä sakvaka!
iltapuhde = ilta-ajanviettotapa


----------



## hui

puhde = hämärän aika (aamu-, ilta-, talvipuhde)
iltapuhde = (vapaa-)aika (ulko)töiden päättymisestä nukkumaanmenoon

iltapuhteeksi = illan ajaksi, illaksi, illalla


----------

